
Kinshasa's Robocops - carlosgg
https://maptia.com/briansokol/stories/robocops
======
ahazred8ta
Robot-shaped traffic lights with cameras. Okay. But how are these supposed to
be different from ordinary traffic lights? The article does not say.

